# 5280FEST: July 30th, 2011



## gfrg88 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well guys, me and a group of people (CO Acurazine members) have all been working hard on getting this car show put together. It's finally come together and I'm excited to show you guys what we've got planned. 












*5280fest.com*


We've also have a facebook page, please like us 
*Fan page*




:fluffy:


----------

